# How Many Cutters Do You Own?



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

I'm curious as to how many cutters you have collected over time. Myself, too many. I own three Palios, one Xicar and a SAK cutter. I also have a cutter at work.........why, I don't know. I don't smoke at work. I have a cutter in my truck. I have a cutter in every jacket I own. I have a draw full of the cheapo cutters that I've collected over the years. Can you ever have enough cutters?


----------



## LaKe-TiTiCaCa (Dec 10, 2007)

as of this post, just two Craftsmans Bench cheapos. works well enough for me at the moment


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I have 2 Palio's and and Xikar. Last summer I tossed 15-20 cheapo's.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

I gots 3. One Palio (mmm oh yeah baby), one nameless steel double-guillotine thing (mmm not bad) and one horrendous plastic single-guillotine thing (mmm gross). Using all 3 at once isn't recommended... arf arf!


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

A couple of cheap-o cutters and then the spousal unit got me a Palio for Christmas, so I guess I'm done!:tu

Rick


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

One Palio, Xikar, Cheap stainless double blade, Colibri combo lighter cutter, and a keychain punch.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

A Palio, my fav. :tu

Maybe three second level cutters that work well enough. (Actually I thought they worked great until I got the Palio.)

Then a bunch of cheap junk cutters I use for travel. Maybe half a dozen? Probably less. The cheapies are mainly freebies I've picked up over the last thirty some years.

So we'll say around 9 or 10 at the outside.

You didn't ask about punches, but one nice Xikar and again, a couple of cheapies for travel.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> You didn't ask about punches, but one nice Xikar and again, a couple of cheapies for travel.


I've never owned or used a punch.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Let's see... 1 upstairs, 1 downstairs, 1 in the car, 1 in the office, & 1 in a drawer for backup, 'cause they're all cheapo $2 double guillotines.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I have three 'havana' style cutters. and one cheap double blade cutter. They all seem to work well


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just one 2 dollar cheapo dual blade.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Big difference between "own" and "can find".

Own -hundreds.

Can find - lucky to find one when I need it.

:tpd:


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a Palio, 3 cheapies, 2 of the Single Blade GB cutters, and a punch on the bottom of a Colibri Lighter. Oh, and a punch I made from a 7mm MAG rifle casing (I was desperate for something to cut with).


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Oh, and a punch I made from a 7mm MAG rifle casing (I was desperate for something to cut with).


Just what you need whilst mortally wounded in a jungle warfare situation... _"Must... punch... cigar... losing... consciousness..."_


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> Oh, and a punch I made from a 7mm MAG rifle casing (I was desperate for something to cut with).


I never thought of that! :tu

Any case in the .30 caliber / 7-8 mm range would be just about right.


----------



## Wondering Nomad (Jan 23, 2008)

1 Xikar
1 cheap v-cut
1 cheap guillotine
3 punches (I hate these but they are attached to my Colibri lighters)



Would love it if prices came down on the Boston Cutters.


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

1 cheap vcut
1 cheap single guillotine 
1 decent double guillotine 
1 punch


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I've gotten very skillful with my pocket knife, which I keep razor sharp, over the years. I have a cheap double guillotine cutter and a cheap punch. I would use the cutter on torps but I rarely smoke them.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

i own 3, technically 2. I have one old palio, one new palio, and a dunhill punch...


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

does teeth count as 1 cutter?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I have 3. Palio, Xikar that needs fixing, and a cheapo double blade. The palio ALWAYS gets used. The cheapo is in the drawer, and the xikar is in my truck, and needs fixing that I haven't been able to get packaged up yet, that I haven't used since i bought the palio.
Scott


----------



## RedSoxFan (Dec 19, 2007)

stevefrench said:


> I'm curious as to how many cutters you have collected over time. Myself, too many. I own three Palios, one Xicar and a SAK cutter. I also have a cutter at work.........why, I don't know. I don't smoke at work. I have a cutter in my truck. I have a cutter in every jacket I own. I have a draw full of the cheapo cutters that I've collected over the years. Can you ever have enough cutters?


Of the Xikar, Palio and SAK, which one do you prefer??? I've been using some cheapo's and thought about investing in a good one.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

One Palio, one Xikar, two double bladed cheapies, one single blade, one punch and one V cutter.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Currenltly 6. One Palio, two gifted Xikars. And a coupld of double guillotines and a single blade that will be gifted in the next few days. :tu Oh yeah and one punch.

But in reality there is only one. PALIO


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Palio (x2)
Club Stogie (x1)
Xikar (x1)
Montblanc (x1)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

In order of frequency of usage...

El Casco (x1)
Palio (x1)
Club Stogie (x1)
Xikar (x1)


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

RedSoxFan said:


> Of the Xikar, Palio and SAK, which one do you prefer??? I've been using some cheapo's and thought about investing in a good one.


Palio is my choice. Its never pinched me like a Xicar can.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

1 carbon Paloi

1 Burl Palio

A Bunch of lost Cheapos in the couch,car,jacket,sofa,boat,briefcase, backpack,closet drawer,workbench right next to the glasses

And My Favorite a Sterling Silver V Cutter that was Gifted to me by My Dad:tu


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

1 palio, 1 xikar and about 10 freebies....


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

2. A Palio and a double guillotine cutter that I got free from a B&M.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

3 cutters (Ah, subject to change however)...:cb


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I have many cutters, including almost all the ones mentioned above, plus a pair of those scissors-type-thingies, but now all I use on anything above 36 ring, I use a punch. And I have at least a dozen of those. In at least three sizes, not including the ones attached to my Colibri lighters.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

4 Palios
1 Sak 
1 Xikar 
a Bunch of Club Stogie Havana Cutters
Probably about 20 $1.99 cheapies that I have picked up through the years.

But my Palio is my go to.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

1 Palio 1 Xikar


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I own a Xikar Titanium, Palio (tortoise) and one (UNK name) my son purchased at the mall knife shop. The one he purchased has a black chrome and gold finish. It works fine, but not the best. I love my Palio, but will always keep my son's.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a xikar, about 8 cheap freebees and a Credo. the Credo is my go to cutter for now, but I am seriously considering a Palio.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Lets see:

1 - Palio
1 - Xikar
1 - cigar punch (never used)
2 - cheap v-cutters (never used)
2-3 - cheap double blade cutters

15-20 Havana Cutters - I still love these things! :tu


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

I included two scissors in my count. Hope I didn't throw the poll off :tu

Actually, I used to use scissors exclusively. After the last group buy, the Palio now gets in the regular rotation. My only other cutter hasn't seen use in a few years.


----------



## ryuu55 (Jan 26, 2008)

2 retractable punch-style cutters 
1 Xikar - Cohiba (red dot) branded


----------



## Hawk6815 (Jun 22, 2007)

1 Punch and one Xikar. I also have a few freebie's around the house that I don't count. 

Will


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I had to guess at 6 -10 . I generally use only one , my Zino Davidoff dbl guillotine cutter that my wife bought me 10+ years ago , no need to get a replacement yet . Still sharp and durable . :tu I have various others also , punches , v-cutter , single blade guillotines , dbl blade guillotines and even a Club Stogie single blade Havana cutter .


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*1 - Xicar - Love it and have pinched myself*
*2 - Punch*
*1 - Scissors*
*5 - Cheepo*

*It is funny how they accumulate over time but without the right tool to cut the cigar you still have a lousy cigar or should I say smoke experience :tu*


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

The stock take would feature a Palio, a Zino I've used for years and is still going strong and sharp, 3 punches which I hardly use but were gifted and a whole lot of inexpensive double blades that were accumulated and kept in a cigar accessories box that I dip in when I travel and golf.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

3 Xikars cutters (dark wood, black and the less expensive one) about 5 zinos god knows how cheap ones and the big Xikar punch which I love..


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Too many to count, but only panic when I cant find my Palio:tu

tt:cb


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

At last count 4. A cheapy $1 deal from a b&m, a double blade that came with a lighter, a XiKar and my most recent purchase ...a Palio.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

2-double bladed cheapies
2-v cut cheapies (had to try it, result was good)
1 - punch (this I think I like)

willing to try a Palio though.


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

1 good one (Xikar) and a couple cheapo ones.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Not enough I never seem to have one at that perfect point when I sit down and relax. 

I have got to the point now that I sometimes bit off the end(old school).

Don't laugh it works.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

palio and two punch..


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Big difference between "own" and "can find".
> 
> Own -hundreds.
> 
> ...


Wow that sums it up.

Every time I go to the local shop I throw 2 cheap ones on the counter and some day they are all going to come to life and attack me.

Chas


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Have 2 of the spring loaded cigar cutters. No brand name.


----------



## Gizzy (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank goodness I'm a newb and read up first before ending up with sooo many cutters lol

2 cutters here a Palio(main) and a Xikar(for the bigger sizes)
I've never used a punch tho...any really nice ones out there that everyone loves as much as their palio?


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

A Palio
Xikar
couple cheapy cutters
Punch


The only one I use, Palio


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one that I paid $8 for in key west when I was on vacation.... double guillotine

then I got one of the Outlaw cutters, single blade, spring loaded plastic deals. (i like the guillotine better, but its good to have)


and I just got another double bladed guillotine that looks identical to the other one i have in the sampler from taboo cigars....

:ss


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

1 Xikar (bloodstone) a double guillotine my wife bought me, and a punch my wife bought me. A few cheapo plastic single bladers here there and everywhere... I want a Davidoff, but I won't spend $400 on a cutter, no matter what brand.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A lot! All I use is the cheapo havana cutter though...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I own 8 but I only ever use the Palio. I have a neat Davidoff cutter and a Zino cutter that are currently being used as paperweights lol. I've also got a handfull of cheapie cutters that were bombed to me or were freebies laying around.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Big difference between "own" and "can find".
> 
> Own -hundreds.
> 
> ...


Nothing ever said more true! lol
Carry a Pallio and an Atoll punch with me always, but am just as likely to use my fingernail.


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got probably 8 or 10 cheapo cutters in a drawer that I give away to new smokers, but have only 1 Palio for me :tu


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

5 that still have: 3 Xikars, 2 cheapo's 
Do sicissors or knives count?


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

3 xikars, 3 double guillotines, and a chewed-up Palio.

One in each car, one in my traveldor, and one in my golf bag


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I have a Xikar at home and one at the offive, plus a cheapo in the car.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I have 4: a keychain punch, a punch that's on one of my lighters, and 2 cheapo guillotines. I intend to pick up a Palio sometime soon.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

4
1 Palio at home for everyday
1 Palio at work for lunchtime smokes (when it's not not -43*C with wind chill )
1 cheapie I bought long ago from a B&M- never used now
1 $5 plastic cheapie I keep in my travel bag, in case it gets confiscated- no big loss.
Plus punches and scissors...


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

i've got 3.

my Xikar, your usual plastic one that came in a gift bag, and a nicer plastic one that came with a humidor i bought.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> A lot! All I use is the cheapo havana cutter though...


:tpd: Best one out there for any price.


----------



## runningonmt64 (Mar 25, 2006)

Had 2 cheap throw aways I picked up at my local B&M, got a nice dual cutter from the old man and the little woman got me my first Xikar this past Christmas, the one that came with 3 Cohibas yummy :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Palio, Xikar and a cheapie double bladed cutter.


----------

